# painting my mobo.



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

This was inspired by damulta. I was viewing his work log of painting his board so i thought i would give it a try...

sorry didn't take a before pic so this one is going to have to do 






the paint 





.

I didn't take a pic after covering everything so lets just skip to the first coat as you can see there are some spots that aren't even and some places that i didn't even cover but that will be taken care of on the 2nd coat if not then in 3rd 





that is all for now will update as i work on it

Update time 
This is after everything is done and back in the case. going to let it dry overnight before i put power to it. will update if everything still works 







Update.
everything works. I gotta think Damulta for the idea  here is the pic of it running if you look by the HDD you can see 2 blue LEDS glowing 





Update 
12/29/08
everything still is working.  haven't noticed any difference in temps other then what was expected when going from MX-2 to white grease

update 12/30/08
i have had it folding all night i ran orthos for about 2hrs before i stopped it but didn't take a SS as you can see painting the board and CPU HSF didn't affect temps too much if any. 
here are idle temps 




here are load temps after orthos and F@H for about 8hrs 




just so you can see another pic of the board here it is in my Antec 300 with my 8800GT 





update 12/31/08 
passed ~7hr of orthos and not one problem 




Update 1/7/09
everything still working has been folding almost 24/7 overclocked since done.
Update 1/20/09 last update for now. The board has been sold to my best friend and he is now using it. This was requested by him so it would stand out.





11/05/09
still working. It has been crunching and folding 100% almost 24/7 since finished. I think it is safe to say that painting it had no negative affect.

8/7/2010
still running great. I have had it crunching 100% with a X2 4200+@3.1ghz and then switched to a X2 250@3.7ghz. If your thinking about painting your board at this point i would say that it is safe to do and won't cause any harm if you cover everything.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hope it all works nicely, i love my black 680i PCB. As long as you put tape over the slots and sockets it should work fine.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> How it all works nicely, i love my black 680i PCB. As long as you put tape over the slots and sockets it should work fine.



i put tape over all the mosfets even the small ones in the middle of the board the sockets the pins the slots the CMOS bat everything i could cover i did. I hope it works but if not i will just buy the Zotac board that already has a black PCB


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 27, 2008)

It's coming up pretty nice! 

I think black and white are the best colours for pcb's.
The only black pcb I got is my xtreme music... My P5B is diarrea-yellow.... ugh At least with the blue leds it doesn't show that much.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

2nd coat is done. will add a pic after i'm done eating. I have already put on the 3rd coat will take a pic after i am done eating. I will let it dry overnight and test it tomorrow


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 2nd coat is done. will add a pic after i'm done eating. I have already put on the 3rd coat will take a pic after i am done eating. I will let it dry overnight and test it tomorrow



So what are we having.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> So what are we having.



pizza  tomorrow is shrimp


----------



## infrared (Dec 28, 2008)

COOL! Lookin forward to seeing it all finished and re-assembled!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

Swweet! a black and White one! Swwwweeet stuff!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

I think silver would be cool too!!!! 

Im at my sisters house atm i think i'm going to pick up some purple nail polish for my caps.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I think silver would be cool too!!!!
> 
> Im at my sisters house atm i think i'm going to pick up some purple nail polish for my caps.



Silver would i looked at it but i was thinking that black would go best with everything else


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 28, 2008)

haha

Can't wait to see these up and working


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

I want to see someone paint it, then RMA it later on...  

Almost thinking of getting a cheap board set up and doing it! Some good stuff.. 

D.. I bet your sister will let you use her's!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

here is the 2nd coat


----------



## infrared (Dec 28, 2008)

Damulta said:
			
		

> I'm going to pick up some purple nail polish for my caps.



lol!! I think pink glittery nail varnish would be better tho


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm painting my vide card if this works!!!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Silver would i looked at it but i was thinking that black would go best with everything else



I agree, the black PCB is very ''sexy''


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

i got it done just letting it dry now. after i find my bracket for the HSF i will put it back on and take a pic


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

Just noticed.. That's the way to use up all the unwanted Christmas wrapping Paper!!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Just noticed.. That's the way to use up all the unwanted Christmas wrapping Paper!!!!!



 i was wondering if anyone would say something about that...


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I'm painting my vide card if this works!!!!



haha awesome!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i was wondering if anyone would say something about that...



It took me coming back from making a salad to know... "Cleaner Eyes" so to say..

Also.. Damulta... Get some sleep. I think your to "Hyper"...  


can't wait to see it all!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 28, 2008)

Any updates on if it works or not pos?


----------



## r9 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice nice nice.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Any updates on if it works or not pos?



gotta let it dry overnight before i try but i have the rig back together


----------



## infrared (Dec 28, 2008)

nice one!! Looks wicked!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks good POS... I would allow it to dry over night myself.. I don't know about having everything hooked up as it's drying... But, nothing covers over what you wrapped up, so it should be good.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

i also painted the PSU and the HDD 


Cold Storm said:


> Looks good POS... I would allow it to dry over night myself.. I don't know about having everything hooked up as it's drying... But, nothing covers over what you wrapped up, so it should be good.



no power going to it just had everything hooked up to show how it would look


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 28, 2008)

plug it in and turn it on!!

what the worst that could happen


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

beesagtig said:


> plug it in and turn it on!!
> 
> what the worst that could happen



worst thing that could happed is i could kill everything


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i also painted the PSU and the HDD
> 
> 
> no power going to it just had everything hooked up to show how it would look



HDD??? I gotta see a pic of that!  Your on a "artsy Fartsy" mood huh? 

Yeah, I figured it was for a before and after pic. Just gotta be Captain O!.. That way the little thing doesn't go over a person's head when they start going crazy.. I wish I had that on when I had my Xtrememusic card... Recapped it, and did a few mods all at once.. Now, don't know what killed it...


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 28, 2008)

Report back if it works (maybe even with pics!)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Report back if it works (maybe even with pics!)



will do.


----------



## aximbigfan (Dec 28, 2008)

Huh, well...

I would never trust myself to do THAT, but I guess if you REALLY want a black mb...

Any updates? 

Chris


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> HDD??? I gotta see a pic of that!  Your on a "artsy Fartsy" mood huh?
> 
> Yeah, I figured it was for a before and after pic. Just gotta be Captain O!.. That way the little thing doesn't go over a person's head when they start going crazy.. I wish I had that on when I had my Xtrememusic card... Recapped it, and did a few mods all at once.. Now, don't know what killed it...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

aximbigfan said:


> Huh, well...
> 
> I would never trust myself to do THAT, but I guess if you REALLY want a black mb...
> 
> ...



no updates till tomorrow


----------



## steelkane (Dec 28, 2008)

I like,, I do hope the painted boards you a D painted work,, that will make this that much better. fingers crossed.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 28, 2008)

That Gigabyte board doesn't look so homo now


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> worst thing that could happed is i could kill everything



A small sacrifice


It would be sick if a board company made either a see through or mirror mobo

Would definitely buy a mirror mobo


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> That Gigabyte board doesn't look so homo now



 thanks. i personally liked the way it looked before but not it looks even better.



beesagtig said:


> A small sacrifice
> 
> 
> It would be sick if a board company made either a see through or mirror mobo
> ...



I don't think i want to kill everything. It would be sick to have a mirror or see through board.I would get the see through because i am a sucker for things that you can see through


I am thinking about painting the bottom of the HDD too


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 28, 2008)

cool

cant wait to see it all done


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks very interesting POS. Oh and you picked a great day to do it, we are getting 60F weather up here in Youngstown right now. Definitely odd for almost January.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Looks very interesting POS. Oh and you picked a great day to do it, we are getting 60F weather up here in Youngstown right now. Definitely odd for almost January.



it was around 50-55f today when i started painting


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

This is the shit!!!

It fucking worked!!!!


NO MORE SHITTY MOTHERBOARD COLORS!!!!

Nor video cards!!!!!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=79885

WOOT!!!


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 28, 2008)

Well this is something I haven't seen before  That HDD look way cool now  Was looking at the earlier pictures and PSU got my eye "now if only it was black like mine" and then I saw you painted it. Then HDD looked out of place and you painted it also 

Just got myself setting up cold cathodes, cutting a whole to side panel and getting plexi ready to be cut, but in waits gray cuts and blue mobo, It'll have to do 

edit: gave thanks to DaMulta thread too, this was one sexy board when it came out. Almost bought it just for the color http://techreport.com/articles.x/8689/2


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

UPDATE IT WORKS!!!! I will be posting a pic when i find my new batts. for my cam


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Glad someone had the balls to do it with me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Glad someone had the balls to do it with me



thanks man  i gotta say i NEVER thought i would do something like that but how things change when your board and see something that looks cool 


here is a pic of it running as you can see if you look by the HDD you see blue LEDS


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 28, 2008)

nice clean work , you release new brand nobo


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 28, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> you release new brand nobo



what's a nobo   , you not worried about loosing the warrenty ?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> what's a nobo   , you not worried about loosing the warrenty ?



LOL 


I killed mine on day one!!! I painted nail polish right on the serial numbers. Then went to remove that sticker for that reason.....O well it's been doing fine.

So mine was out the window already. I would wonder what they would say if you did RMA it hehee.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> I killed mine on day one!!! I painted nail polish right on the serial numbers. Then went to remove that sticker for that reason.....O well it's been doing fine.
> ...



mine has been out for awhile anyways... I don't think they would take it but would be funny if they told you why


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 29, 2008)

no issues? u happy u went with black?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> no issues? u happy u went with black?



haven't used it vary much but in the time i have used it i haven't had any problems.  yes i am happy i went with black i wanted to have everything black and now i do . what about you everything fine with yours?


----------



## crtecha (Dec 29, 2008)

that scares me... It looks awesome but I would be afraid that it would cause the mobo to fry some how


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> haven't used it vary much but in the time i have used it i haven't had any problems.  yes i am happy i went with black i wanted to have everything black and now i do . what about you everything fine with yours?



More than happy

Latex paint might be better cause you could pull it off at any time and swap colors. That's what I'm going to try next


----------



## suraswami (Dec 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> haven't used it vary much but in the time i have used it i haven't had any problems.  yes i am happy i went with black i wanted to have everything black and now i do . what about you everything fine with yours?





DaMulta said:


> More than happy
> 
> Latex paint might be better cause you could pull it off at any time and swap colors. That's what I'm going to try next



Excellent work both of you.  Now you guys are tempting me to do one, hmm may be pull out my old Abit Pale Orange mobo and paint with bright orange and black


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2008)

crtecha said:


> that scares me... It looks awesome but I would be afraid that it would cause the mobo to fry some how



The only problem I see is some of the chips that were painted won't have as long of a life being suffocated by paint.  Most likely the boards will be broken by other means before the paint gets it.

*The black looks very good!  Sleeve those cables!!!!


----------



## crtecha (Dec 29, 2008)

Very true erocker


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> The only problem I see is some of the chips that were painted won't have as long of a life being suffocated by paint.  Most likely the boards will be broken by other means before the paint gets it.
> 
> *The black looks very good!  Sleeve those cables!!!!



thanks.  i'm not going to sleeve the cables i need a new PSU for it so i am just going to get one that already has sleeved cables and a video card... Thinking XFX now so it is still black


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2008)

Are PCPower&Cooling 610's sleeved?  The flat black finish on them would go very well with your system, and they are beasts!  My friend is running two 8800's and a quad core in his SLi rig with one.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Are PCPower&Cooling 610's sleeved?  The flat black finish on them would go very well with your system, and they are beasts!  My friend is running two 8800's and a quad core in his SLi rig with one.



take a look here http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...ng S61EPS 610W Continuous @ 40°C Power Supply
I don't need that much power i was looking at a BFG PSU

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817702011
but it isn't flat black


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> The only problem I see is some of the chips that were painted won't have as long of a life being suffocated by paint.  Most likely the boards will be broken by other means before the paint gets it.
> 
> *The black looks very good!  Sleeve those cables!!!!



paint might help spread the heat

if they didnt need a cooler on top of them I don't see a little paint affecting that. People have been doing phase and tec for years. They cover up chips with all sorts of things no issues.

IMO same thing as this.


----------



## crtecha (Dec 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> paint might help spread the heat
> 
> if they didnt need a cooler on top of them I don't see a little paint affecting that. People have been doing phase and tec for years. They cover up chips with all sorts of things no issues.
> 
> IMO same thing as this.




Yeah I forgot about a lot of the sealants that they use.  I may give it a shot on a old board to see what I can get going.


Great work DaMulta


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad to see its up and running man!! Hope it does well for ya!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Glad to see its up and running man!! Hope it does well for ya!



just did a benchmark to prove everything is working as you can see everything seems to be working just fine


----------



## redwings0921 (Dec 30, 2008)

alright im not gonna lie. painting a mobo sounds just about the stupidest thing u can do other then drop it off a boat, let it sit at the bottom of the ocean for a few days then go and retreive it. but hey, i guess i can be wrong. good luck and hopefully everything works out alright for ya


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice, can't wait to see how the temps are and what not after folding all night


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

Can't wait to see you and RM pink motherboard!!!




redwings0921 said:


> alright im not gonna lie. painting a mobo sounds just about the stupidest thing u can do other then drop it off a boat, let it sit at the bottom of the ocean for a few days then go and retreive it. but hey, i guess i can be wrong. good luck and hopefully everything works out alright for ya



LOL I did it to a 790i Ultra motherboard.....works just fine. In fact I think I had to lower my voltages on the cpu.....the one I had saved that I know worked(I made sure I had a stable o/s before I did this)didnt work very well and forced me to lower the voltage a little not much but still lower?

It's really 1,478





Not 1.52.....I hate that cpu-z even reads voltages it's always wrong....


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

Damulta... We'll see what goes on with that! As for the color... He does think it's great... Me.. No...

The factor with that, is that the paint is taking some of the elective charge from the board. So, what once took more to do, is less. If that can make any sense..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

here are my temps right now. looks like they are about the same from before if i remember right haven't used this board much lately


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Damulta... We'll see what goes on with that! As for the color... He does think it's great... Me.. No...
> 
> The factor with that, is that the paint is taking some of the elective charge from the board. So, what once took more to do, is less. If that can make any sense..



it hasn't affected my voltage any. I had to set it at 1.35v before for 3ghz and i have to have it at 1.35v now.... CS could you please explain it to me having a blonde moment


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Damulta... We'll see what goes on with that! As for the color... He does think it's great... Me.. No...
> 
> The factor with that, is that the paint is taking some of the elective charge from the board. So, what once took more to do, is less. If that can make any sense..



Your still bad!!!



Pink is FTW



Temps look fine to me!

I know mine are ok.


----------



## redwings0921 (Dec 30, 2008)

damn 33c. watch out. you could make some bacon over that thing. the greese dripped all over the components might not work out to well, but if its good quality meat its well worth it.

those temps look fine. lloks like i was wrong. -1 for me =(


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

Well. If, and I do say if, I'm right on plastic.. it does have a ability to absorb heat to a extended effect. IF it's over 180f then it does melt, but the plastic paint has the same stuff that they make the Plastic mitts for cooks.. It doesn't have the same ability as the mitts, but the mitts are based on the plastic paint effect...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

redwings0921 said:


> damn 33c. watch out. you could make some bacon over that thing. the greese dripped all over the components might not work out to well, but if its good quality meat its well worth it.
> 
> those temps look fine. lloks like i was wrong. -1 for me =(



thats with the fans on low and that is right after a benchmark  


get this i painted the CPU HSF (HST1283) with a vary light coat and it lowered my temps :shadedshu i painted ALL of it but the base


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

I used AS5 on those mosfets you see not painted

that could be my voltage change....







Yea my temps are not bad either. I don't even have the Chipset water blocks being used with water.....but that's normal for this board.
Using a stock intel cooler....yep





At night I just fall in love in day it looks like something made out of play dough or some kind of fancy cake....can't see that in pics.



p_o_s_pc said:


> thats with the fans on low and that is right after a benchmark
> 
> 
> get this i painted the CPU HSF (HST1283) with a vary light coat and it lowered my temps :shadedshu i painted ALL of it but the base



You painted your cpu and it lowered your temps?????


????

????????


----------



## redwings0921 (Dec 30, 2008)

since i am an honest man and will not lie, as stated in previous post. i believe that that "statement" was sig worthy and i for one am to modest to do it. 

i can just imagine seeing a thread in a week about how the paint did some crazy thing that was un expected. and id make one short , once again modest post "Score 1 for redwings"

of course i hope that doesnt happen cause that would just be awful


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

not my CPU D I painted my Xigmatek HDT 1283 and my temps went down about 2c 




redwings0921 said:


> since i am an honest man and will not lie, as stated in previous post. i believe that that "statement" was sig worthy and i for one am to modest to do it.
> 
> i can just imagine seeing a thread in a week about how the paint did some crazy thing that was un expected. and id make one short , once again modest post "Score 1 for redwings"
> 
> of course i hope that doesnt happen cause that would just be awful


it wouldn't be awful for me it would be a reason to get a new board


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

redwings0921 said:


> damn 33c. watch out. you could make some bacon over that thing. the greese dripped all over the components might not work out to well, but if its good quality meat its well worth it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

hmm wonder if the paint would protect the board from the grease


----------



## redwings0921 (Dec 30, 2008)

it would be a nice test. if it worked u could sell mobos. that are grease resistant. your slogan can be "No more of that pesky bacon grease will ever ruin your motherboard again"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

redwings0921 said:


> it would be a nice test. if it worked u could sell mobos. that are grease resistant. your slogan can be "No more of that pesky bacon grease will ever ruin your motherboard again"



 when i am 100% tired of looking at this board i will do that


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hmm wonder if the paint would protect the board from the grease



I had de-electric grease all over mine.....and figure nail polish...insulation...this board has went to hell and back.

What I would like to save is a water cooling leak


----------



## redwings0921 (Dec 30, 2008)

hell you could start a whole pc line of grease resistant pieces. since it is my idea we'd have to be buisness partners. we'd have the perfect infomercial skit..
Me- baking some bacon over an open cpu
you - bump into me, makin me spill all the bacon grease over the motherboard and turning my face into the guy from batman
Me - "OMG MY COMPUTER" as i am just about dying from being attacked with bacon grease
you - "no worries i installed your computer with the new grease resistant line of components" smile, with the tooth sparkle... then end commercial

we
would
make
millions


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

sounds like a good idea


----------



## redwings0921 (Dec 30, 2008)

ill take that friend request as an acceptance to my plan. 

heres the catch... ill need 500$ sent to my paypal account / non cc for startup fees. but trust me man. we'll make millions.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

redwings0921 said:


> ill take that friend request as an acceptance to my plan.
> 
> heres the catch... ill need 500$ sent to my paypal account / non cc for startup fees. but trust me man. we'll make millions.



nice try but i don't think so


----------



## redwings0921 (Dec 30, 2008)

*thinking - shit hes on to me* "well i guess ill be off to a un disclosed location to make millions w.o you. last chance. 600$ or nuttin"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

so POS, did you paint yours already?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> so POS, did you paint yours already?








1st post LOL

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1126575&postcount=1


----------



## redwings0921 (Dec 30, 2008)

damulta damulta damulta. wat would people on this forum do without you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> 1st post LOL
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1126575&postcount=1



dude I just jumped to the last one, then checked page 3, then 2, but I figured in 1 he will not have anything done as it is the beginning of the thread.  God, I blanked out there lol, thanks bro 


Hey POS, it looks good bro, now you gotta go artistic with lip gloss and all that like Damulta and get creative!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

in my paint thread still updating post 1 LOL

its a black out board that's for sure!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> in my paint thread still updating post 1 LOL
> 
> its a black out board that's for sure!!!!



black out, yeah maybe, but I know he has to go steal some lip gloss from his sister and get creative with the board   black does look cool though, but it has to have a few things that are UV reactive though, I think that would look cool.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude I just jumped to the last one, then checked page 3, then 2, but I figured in 1 he will not have anything done as it is the beginning of the thread.  God, I blanked out there lol, thanks bro
> 
> 
> Hey POS, it looks good bro, now you gotta go artistic with lip gloss and all that like Damulta and get creative!!!



I have been posting updates on how it is working in the first post by dates.  

time for another update it has been folding all night. The only thing i noticed is the voltage went from 1.36v to 1.37v when it is set at 1.35v in the bios but i think it has always done that 
here are my temps


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad to see that it's going good! I think after a night of doing that... Say it's very stable!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Glad to see that it's going good! I think after a night of doing that... Say it's very stable!



yes i would say it is stable. That is even with a overclock also i was running orthos and never got any errors 

here is a pic of it in my Antec 300


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

The board looks great! I'd say that it's stable. Plus no heat gain is a plus! Might do the Pink and UV Blue.. or something else..


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 30, 2008)

What about black light paint?  http://www.cheapnovelty.com/blacklight-paint.html

Could be cool to trim your heatsinks with it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> What about black light paint?  http://www.cheapnovelty.com/blacklight-paint.html
> 
> Could be cool to trim your heatsinks with it.



i'm not going to spend anymore on this board. but it would be cool


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

What Jr threw, and it was good.. was paint the board Pink, and then paint it with Uv Blue paint.. That way, when it goes under a UV light, it would be Purple...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> What Jr threw, and it was good.. was paint the board Pink, and then paint it with Uv Blue paint.. That way, when it goes under a UV light, it would be Purple...



I was thinking about putting some of that paint on it but the kind that you spray on unless i was to just put it on the chips... if TPU buys me some i would be more then happy to give it a try. but i would also need some UV lights i broke mine


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

also look at what i found on the site 


> NOTE: Some colors will appear different on different surfaces. Also, some colors appear differently when used independently. *Do not paint conductive electrical components such as memory slots, PCB Board, etc*. As with any modding product, Xoxide can take no responsibility for any damages caused directly, indirectly, incidental, or coincidental by the application of this product to any surface. That said, we HIGHLY advise that you do not spray any UV paint directly onto your motherboard.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

lawl... That's pretty crazy... I guess I wouldn't do it.. lol..

Just got back from getting more modding stuff!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

I wonder if the UV paint is conductive then? i don't think i want to try it


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I threw a e mail at their site... Here is the FAQ's on their stuff... says it can be used on plastic... your stuff is plastic now! lol... But, I've asked about the mobo with and without the plastic paint being done.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I threw a e mail at their site... Here is the FAQ's on their stuff... says it can be used on plastic... your stuff is plastic now! lol... But, I've asked about the mobo with and without the plastic paint being done.



thank you.  I never thought to email them


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome. They didn't show anything to state that it could work, or couldn't.. So, throw them a e mail and see if they bite!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry about the double post.. But the e-mail service at their site is FAST! 







That's what I got from them.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

so it looks like it would be safe then to paint the chips with it. 


TPU if you would be kind and buy any color of the brush on UV paint and some UV CCFLs i would be most great full


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

Wish I could help out.. tight on the money..

But, it looks like it can be done!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Wish I could help out.. tight on the money..
> 
> But, it looks like it can be done!



not a big deal. i am just fine with leaving it how it is.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 31, 2008)

i lapped my 5kBE today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i lapped my 5kBE today.



nice dude, how much did temps drop?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice dude, how much did temps drop?



about 3c idle and around 6c load. it was REALLY bad. that is even without TIM this time and was using it last time. Both the CPU and HSF are lapped to 2000 grit took almost 4hrs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> about 3c idle and around 6c load. it was REALLY bad. that is even without TIM this time and was using it last time. Both the CPU and HSF are lapped to 2000 grit took almost 4hrs



thats more or less what I saw with my 9950 on water, but I didnt lap the block, I think that would have helped a lot.

Brad (fullinfusion) got about 10-12ºc drop under load with his lap, that was great!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats more or less what I saw with my 9950 on water, but I didnt lap the block, I think that would have helped a lot.
> 
> Brad (fullinfusion) got about 10-12ºc drop under load with his lap, that was great!!



I think i would have got a better drop if i had some TIM but i am all out  if i remember i will get some with my next order


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2008)

POS, you need to lap it sooo much that you dont have an IHS any longer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think i would have got a better drop if i had some TIM but i am all out  if i remember i will get some with my next order


5-6ºc under load is not bad, thats about what I got, so not bad I'd say.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 31, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> POS, you need to lap it sooo much that you dont have an IHS any longer.



its already down to the copper but it doesn't look it in the pic because of the flash... you know how long that would take to do that? Also the IHS is soldered on from what i have read so i can't just remove it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 31, 2008)

update passed ~7 hrs of stress testing overclocked


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

how are the temps POS???  thats only a slight bump in vcore right?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

That's pretty nice man! Glad to see it stable and going STRONG!


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 31, 2008)

So did you paint your HS too?  Did it drop your temps much?  I wonder if coating the heatsink with a specific material type of paint if it would distribute the heat better.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how are the temps POS???  thats only a slight bump in vcore right?



temps are same as the last SS now that i have lapped the HSF. and stock voltage is 1.32v i have it set a 1.35v but it overvolts to 1.37v


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 1, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> So did you paint your HS too?  Did it drop your temps much?  I wonder if coating the heatsink with a specific material type of paint if it would distribute the heat better.



yea i painted the HSF too. it lowered temps about 2c


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 1, 2009)

Really thanks for doing all the testing your doing!!!

Painting motherboard = increase life span!!!


LOL



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56727&page=30
Update on the White UV Knight Ultra 790i!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Really thanks for doing all the testing your doing!!!
> 
> Painting motherboard = increase life span!!!
> 
> ...



thanks and no problem


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2009)

just another update... everything is still working fine has been folding 24/7 since done


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 15, 2009)

i did alittle more to it. and now it is for sale if anyone wants it PM me... anyways here are some new pics


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2009)

That looks pretty sweet man. Glad it didn't give you any problems! 
Good Luck selling.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 15, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That looks pretty sweet man. Glad it didn't give you any problems!
> Good Luck selling.



it was folding 24/7 after it was done and never any problems. but the only problem i have had is the paint chipped on the HSF bracket but that really isn't a big deal


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, that would probably happen no matter what.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2009)

dude it looks very very good, like what you did with the I/O Panel.  Good luck with the sale!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude it looks very very good, like what you did with the I/O Panel.  Good luck with the sale!



thanks...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 20, 2009)

as requested buy the buyer (that is my best friend since 5th grade) he wanted something with my name and anything else that i wanted to do just to make it stand out


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2009)

lmao.. why? lol.. does look very "different!"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> lmao.. why? lol.. does look very "different!"



no idea. he is a strange one  he likes bright colors that don't match 

BTW between the CPU and PCI-Ex16 is my signature and the TES are my initials


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2009)

It is nice.... But, your right! Friend is a strange one!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> It is nice.... But, your right! Friend is a strange one!!!



thanks for the complement and for agreeing with me


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 21, 2009)

Awsome
10+
Question what was that orange thing on the mobo? Reminded me of something my dad used to use to "identify" things (he was blind..).


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks for the complement and for agreeing with me



Why shouldn't I? Haven't gave me a reason not to! lol


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 21, 2009)

that looks tight, im jealous! *runz off crying*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 23, 2009)

after all this time i have went threw a GF but not a mobo!!! anyways its still working and i painted another mobo also for the first time a video card and ram today. I will soon be painting my 7900GS that is in my backup rig and my 9550 ,PSU , HDD that is in my folding rig
pics of video card ram and 2nd mobo












I think it looks sick.(sorry for bad pics taken with cell) i will be painting my other stick of ram and the back of the video card white(maybe) and the 7900GS(all of it) white


----------



## niko084 (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks cool, but I don't think I would do that..

That paint very well "can" conduct minimal amounts of electricity, and more so acts as an insulation for the physical board which also naturally dissipates heat.

While I doubt it will have any issues.

+1 for a pretty sweet mod, never thought of that one.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 23, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Looks cool, but I don't think I would do that..
> 
> That paint very well "can" conduct minimal amounts of electricity, and more so acts as an insulation for the physical board which also naturally dissipates heat.
> 
> ...



well for 4 months now i have had my gigabyte board running 24/7 stressed running F@H overclocked even and haven't had any problems yet.(look at first post if you haven't already) 
btw thanks


----------



## niko084 (Mar 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> well for 4 months now i have had my gigabyte board running 24/7 stressed running F@H overclocked even and haven't had any problems yet.(look at first post if you haven't already)
> btw thanks



Ya I read that. Like I said, doubt it would conduct enough to cause issues, just one of those overly careful types.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 23, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Ya I read that. Like I said, doubt it would conduct enough to cause issues, just one of those overly careful types.



yeah i understand that. I WAS like that before but not anymore with most things (am when it comes to the GF don't want prego)  it hasn't caused any problems yet so i think its pretty safe.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 7, 2010)

wow old thread but if anyone had the idea of wanting to paint there board i say do it. after almost 2 years on running overclocked and 24/7 crunching i would say that it hasn't harmed it in any way at all.I feel comfortable telling you do not think twice about it and just do it.

**I take no responsibility if you damage your board in any way. do it at your own risk**


----------

